# Way Huge Russian Pickle



## Devoureddeth (Mar 20, 2020)

I got a free broken Way Huge Russian Pickle I figured I would ask before I start reinventing the wheel. Is anyone familiar or could point me in the direction of the power circuit used in Dunlop/Way Huge pedals? What I have found is that the yellow trace connects to ground the only component that connects to ground is C2 so I think C2 may be bad but I am not familiar with this polarity protection. When you apply 9V to the circuit the blue trace shorts to ground at C1 which may or may not be useful. If it is C2 any way to figure out the value of a SMD capacitor with no values written? Appreciate the help!


----------



## Barry (Mar 22, 2020)

Values would likely be on the wiring diagram if you can find one


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Mar 22, 2020)

See Swollen Pickle


			Big Muff Pi Versions and Schematics


----------



## Devoureddeth (Mar 22, 2020)

pedjok said:


> See Swollen Pickle
> 
> 
> Big Muff Pi Versions and Schematics


 It is like a Russian Muff in the limited tracing I have done, currently there is no schematic. The issue was the CPH5524 which is a NPN/PNP dual transistor. I just removed it and jumped it, seems like that whole circuit is for polarity protection. Wish I could find a schematic for just that portion of the circuit.


----------

